# The Postman delivers post.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Not wanting to be accused of a fashion faux pas, I had to get the matching post. If Alienator would have known!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61954


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Not wanting to be accused of a fashion faux pas, I had to get the matching post. If Alienator would have known!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61954


I thought the postman rang twice?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Very nice Juan
Ok you know the next Q 
How many grams is it?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

With every new post about each new part he gets, I am more and more happy that Juanmoretime has agreed to adopt me and pay for all my bike stuff, like a good dad should.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> With every new post about each new part he gets, I am more and more happy that Juanmoretime has agreed to adopt me and pay for all my bike stuff, like a good dad should.


Not a problem Son. That would have me off much cheaper than my two duaghters college tuition. Your mom may be disappointed as we were expecting to be empty nesters this August although we will have two empty bedrooms and a guest bedroom.

Here is the scoop on the money shot:

I need to hand it to New Ultimate since my NU alloy post is only 2 grams more for the same length. I can cut off about 30mm. The M2 is a nicer looking post but missed the claimed weight mark. I'm waiting on a 3mm socket mounted hex so I can properly torque it since my smallest currently is a 4mm so it will be a few days before I can get it installed.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Not a problem Son. That would have me off much cheaper than my two duaghters college tuition. Your mom may be disappointed as we were expecting to be empty nesters this August although we will have two empty bedrooms and a guest bedroom.
> 
> Here is the scoop on the money shot:
> 
> I need to hand it to New Ultimate since my NU alloy post is only 2 grams more for the same length. I can cut off about 30mm. The M2 is a nicer looking post but missed the claimed weight mark. I'm waiting on a 3mm socket mounted hex so I can properly torque it since my smallest currently is a 4mm so it will be a few days before I can get it installed.


Say, Dad, once you get the seatpost installed, can you send me some pics of Sis#1 and Sis#2? I lost their pics and don't have any for my family album....


----------

